# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Το νέο μας forum

## Evie

Ας κάνω ένα διάλειμμα από τις διορθώσεις (αυτά τα συνημμένα δεν λένε με τίποτα να προστεθούν  ...και τώρα βλέπω πως δε δουλεύουν και τα smilies όταν ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα-ουφ) και ας γράψω δύο πράγματα για το "νέο" φόρουμ.

Λίγα λόγια για το μπανερ, βάλαμε λίγη παραπάνω..φαντασία λόγω των ημερών. Πρωταγωνιστές, οι νικητές του πρώτου διαγωνισμού μας. Η κότα το έχει ρίξει στο πατιναζ, τα παραδείσια έχουν ρίξει το φράχτη από τον πολύ έρωτα... ο οδοιπόρος Πάρης ξαποσταίνει γιατί κουράστηκε με τα δώρα στην πλάτη. Τα πιο τυχερά είναι τα καναρίνια που πάνε τσάρκα με τον Αη Βασίλη  :Happy: 

Το πλάτος της ιστοσελίδας θα πρέπει  να είναι στα 100%. Έχω ακούσει ότι σε κάποιους αναπτύσσεται περισσότερο, και θα το κοιτάξω το συντομότερο. Επίσης προστέθηκε στην κεντρική σελίδα η δυνατότητα  να ανοίγετε-κλέινετε τις διάφορες ενότητες (το "-" στην πάνω δεξιά γωνία της κάθε ενότητας ) ώστε να  μη βλέπετε ενότητες που ενδεχομένως να μη σας ενδιαφέρουν. 

Δεχόμαστε σχόλια αλλά παρακαλούμε να δείξετε κατανόηση για λίγες μέρες γιατί είναι πολλή δουλειά  :Happy:  Θα σας ενημερώνουμε βέβαια για ό,τι νεότερο.

Καλά Χριστούγεννα να έχουμε λοιπόν  :Happy: 

_ΥΓ Οποιαδήποτε στιγμή μπορείτε να γυρίσετε στην παλιά εμφανιση του φορουμ μέσα από το προφίλ σας >> Ρυθμίσεις κοινότητας, και από κει επιλέγοντας "SummerFun" στην εμφάνιση φορουμ._

----------


## Antigoni87

*Μπράβο κορίτσια!!* Πάρα πολύ ωραία η εμφάνιση του μπάνερ Εύη  :Big Grin:  
Παρατήρησα ότι οι λεπτομέρειες και το άβαταρ κάθε μέλους είναι πλέον αριστερά! Θα είναι μόνιμη η αλλαγή;
Επίσης, να κάνω μόνο 2 ερωτήσεις. Δε βρίσκω πού εμφανίζονται οι ευχαριστίες σε ένα ποστ! Και επίσης, πού φαίνεται ότι ένα μέλος είναι ονλάιν; Πριν υπήρχε στο άβαταρ του καθενός μια ταμπελίτσα που το δήλωνε. Ρωτάω χωρίς κριτική διάθεση, απλώς να ξέρω αν είμαι αφηρημένη και δεν τα βλέπω, ή ακόμα φτιάχνονται οι λεπτομέρειες! [schild=25,1,4B0082,C0C0C0:3jw7u8rd]Thank you![/schild:3jw7u8rd]

Yγ. Πώς μπορώ να διορθώσω το πλάτος της οθόνης ώστε να μη χρησιμοποιώ την οριζόντια μπάρα; Αν δεν εξαρτάται από εμένα αλλά από τις ρυθμίσεις σου, μετά χαράς να περιμένω όσο χρειαστεί  :winky:

----------


## Antigoni87

Διευκρίνηση: όταν λέω για τις ευχαριστίες, δεν εννοώ το σύνολό τους αλλά τη συγκεκριμένη ευχαριστία από ένα μέλος προς ένα άλλο, για συγκεκριμένο ποστ!
Ευχαριστούμε για την όμορφη δουλειά και καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Evie

Όχι δεν είσαι αφηρημένη! Σε όλα που είπες έχεις δίκιο Αντιγόνη και  τα έχω υπόψιν :Happy:  Θα ασχοληθώ όσο μπορώ απόψε το βράδυ, κρίμα που έχω μάθημα αύριο πρωί πρωί και δεν μπορώ να το ξενυχτήσω. Αύριο όμως θα είναι αλλιώς τα πράγματα   :Big Grin: 
Όσο για το πλάτος, άστο πάνω μου !

----------


## Evie

...επίσης σκεφτόμαστε να το αφήσουμε αριστερά το αβατάρ και τα στοιχεία μέλους , μιας και το είχατε προτείνει παλαιότερα...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ...επίσης σκεφτόμαστε να το αφήσουμε αριστερά το αβατάρ και τα στοιχεία μέλους , μιας και το είχατε προτείνει παλαιότερα...


Συμφωνώ.

----------


## Antigoni87

Ωραία, ωραία  :Big Grin:  
Μια χαρά είναι για μένα το αβαταρ είτε δεξιά είτε αριστερά, αλλά επειδή συνήθως το μάτι στα φόρουμ πέφτει αριστερά για τα στοιχεία του μέλους, είναι οκ έτσι!
Άντε να δούμε πώς θα είναι η εμφάνιση του φόρουμ την άνοιξη, όλο εκπλήξεις είστε  ::

----------


## Evie

Τρέχεις τρέχεις Αντιγόνη! Ποια άνοιξη; Αποκριές σκέψου καλύτερα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## vagelis76

Καλησπέρα!!!!!!!!!!τελικα έγιναν οι αλλαγές ή αναμενουμε ακόμα?
εγώ δε βλέπω ούτε παγοδρόμειο ,ούτε τα Πάρη με τα δώρα    ::   ::   ::   ::  
ππέπει να κάνω κάτι για να εμφανηστούν?

----------


## Evie

Βαγγέλη για πηγαινε στο προφίλ σου>> Ρυθμίσεις κοινότητας, και επέλεξε "mg_xmas"
Τι χαζό πρόγραμμα, δεν καταλαβαίνει από μόνο του πως έρχονται Χριστούγεννα;   ::

----------


## vagelis76

πάλι έγινα δημοσίως ρεζίλι......μολις που είδα το ποστ που είχες βάλει το απογευμα...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
είμαι άσχετος και δε κρύβεται με τίποτα αυτό......
*πανέμορφο παιδιά!!!!!*
δώστε μόνο χρόνο στον άσχετο(εμένα) να το συνηθείσει....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> πάλι έγινα δημοσίως ρεζίλι......μολις που είδα το ποστ που είχες βάλει το απογευμα...       
> είμαι άσχετος και δε κρύβεται με τίποτα αυτό......
> *πανέμορφο παιδιά!!!!!*
> δώστε μόνο χρόνο στον άσχετο(εμένα) να το συνηθείσει....


Δεν είσαι ο μόνο δεν είσαι ο μόνος ονόματα μη λέμε.... μια απο τα ίδια.

----------


## Evie

κι εγώ μια από τα ίδια!   :Big Grin:  Αλλά νομίζω πως τώρα είναι πιο ευχάριστο στο μάτι. Για δείτε, φτιάχτηκε το πλάτος;

----------


## vagelis76

το πλάτος όχι......μη βασιζεσαι σε μένα όμως
10' εψαχνα να βρώ το μηνυμα που έγραψα πριν......δεν είχα δει οτι υπάρχει και 2η σελίδα   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Κωστη εγώ συνεχίζω,είμαι αδιόρθωτος  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Βαγγέλη ξέρεις πόσες φορές το έχω πάθει εγώ αυτό;;  ::   Μια χαρά είσαι!
Ούτε σε μένα έφτιαξε το πλάτος ακόμη!

----------


## Evie

Αύριο με το καλό προχωραω με τις αλλαγές. Δυστυχώς τώρα δεν μπορώ... αλλιώς θα πάω "αδιάβαστη" στο μάθημα. Καληνύχτα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ούτε σε μένα έφτιαξε το πλάτος ακόμη!

----------


## fotis_k

Tελειες οι αλλαγες.Αν φυγουν οι χιονοστοιβαδες και το αβαταρ νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ ωραια αυτη η εμφανιση για να μεινει μονιμα.(δεν εννοω οτι δεν ειναι ωραια.Ισα ισα..Απλα οταν περασουν τα χριστουγεννα να φυγουν αυτα)

Τα αβαταρ που πηγαν απο τα αριστερα επιτελους  ::   ειναι μια χαρα τωρα.Μια μικρη παρατηρηση.Το ασπρο σαν φοντο ειναι απιστευτα κουραστικο.Δεν ειμαι ουτε 10 λεπτα στο φορουμ και πονανε τα ματια μου.Μηπως να βαλετε ενα ασπρο παλι (αν αυτο θελετε) αλλα λιγο πιο "σπασμενο"?Επισης δεν λεει πουθενα τι ειναι ο Κωνσταντινος.Δηλαδη δεν λεει οτι ειναι moderator ουτε οτι η Ευη ειναι admin.

----------


## Antigoni87

Σε εμένα το λέει κάτω από το parrotsmile2 ότι είναι moderator, αντίστοιχα και στην Εύη. Αλλά τώρα κάτι έπαθε και είναι όλα ανάκατα!! Τα άβαταρ κάτω από την υπογραφή του καθενός, τα στοιχεία ακόμη πιο κάτω και γενικώς όλα μαζεμένα στην αριστερή πλευρά της οθόνης ανάκατα, και η δεξιά άδεια!!
Δεν είμαι ανυπόμονη (το καλό πράγμα πάντα αργεί λιγάκι να γίνει!)  :Happy:   Απλώς τα αναφέρω για να ξέρει η Εύη πού βαδίζουμε, να έχει μια εικόνα!  :winky:

----------


## Evie

το εσπασα λίγο το άσπρο και επίσης το πλάτος πρέπει να ειναι οκ τώρα...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

To χρώμα είναι οκ το πλάτος όχι είναι το ίδιο

----------


## vagelis76

το πλάτος στην αρχική σελίδα εφτιαξε...οτν ανοιγεουμε το θέμα όμως όχι και μάλιστα το αβαταρ καλείπτει τη μιση σελίδα....
απλά το αναφέρω ως βοήθεια....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## abscanary

Υπέροχες Αλλαγές Εύη, Ευχαριστούμε!
Χρώμα, Πλάτος οκ
Καλό Μάθημα   :winky:

----------


## Antigoni87

Σε μένα όχι ακόμα οκ το πλάτος!! Το χρώμα σούπερ!   :Happy:

----------


## Evie

Διορθώθηκε το πλάτος (θέλω να πιστεύω γιατί τα μάτια μου κλεειιινουν) :roll:

----------


## vagelis76

Είσαι *ΑΣΤΕΡΙ* φωτεινό και οδηγός στο φορουμ μας αυτό!!!!!!
πές μου οτι πήγες απευθείας για δουλεία?μέχρι τις 4 προσπαθούσες για μας....
Εύη *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ*  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
*[marq=right:2lh9nlqe]ευχαριστούμε !!![/marq:2lh9nlqe]*
*[marq=left:2lh9nlqe]ευχαριστούμε !!![/marq:2lh9nlqe]*
*[marq=right:2lh9nlqe]ευχαριστούμε !!![/marq:2lh9nlqe]*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Είσαι *ΑΣΤΕΡΙ* φωτεινό και οδηγός στο φορουμ μας αυτό!!!!!!
> πές μου οτι πήγες απευθείας για δουλεία?μέχρι τις 4 προσπαθούσες για μας....
> Εύη *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ*    
> *[marq=right:11kheaf2]ευχαριστούμε !!![/marq:11kheaf2]*
> *[marq=left:11kheaf2]ευχαριστούμε !!![/marq:11kheaf2]*
> *[marq=right:11kheaf2]ευχαριστούμε !!![/marq:11kheaf2]*


Όλα οκ είναι πολύ όμορφο το φόρουμ μας.Εύη μάλλον αδιάβαστη πήγες σχολείο ε.Θα σε ρωτούν οι μαθητές σου και εσύ θα λες το πλάτος το πλάτος,τα συνημμένα.......

----------


## douke-soula

εγω παντως βλεπω χιονακι μπαλλιτσες αγγελακι δεντρακια
και αγιοΒασιληδες και μου αρεσει.   ::   ::   ::  
υψος πλατος μηκος δεν καταλαβαινει  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
ευχαριστουμε Ευη   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  και μπραβο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fotis_k

Πολυ καλυτερα σημερα.Εχει φτιαξει αρκετα το πλατος αλλα οχι εντελως.

Εγω τους "τιτλους" των μελων εξακολουθω να μην τους βλεπω(moderator, admin)

Eυχαριστουμε Ευη!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Antigoni87

_Θα συμφωνήσω με το Φώτη_! Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ Εύη!!  :Big Grin:  
*Σαν το φόρουμ μας άλλο κανέναααα!*

----------


## Evie

ναι ολο σαρδαμ εκανα σήμερα.6 ωρο συνεχόμενο θεωρίας. Και από σήμερα αναλαμβάνω και ΕΠΑΛ και τρεεεεχω... 
Τους τίτλους δεν τους έχω ακόμη βάλει γι αυτο δεν τους βλέπετε  :Big Grin:

----------


## fragos

βρε παιδια πιο καινουργιο στυλ??
εμενα δεν μου εμφανιζοται ειναι ακομα το παλιο!γιατι???  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> βρε παιδια πιο καινουργιο στυλ??
> εμενα δεν μου εμφανιζοται ειναι ακομα το παλιο!γιατι???


για πηγαινε στο προφίλ σου>> Ρυθμίσεις κοινότητας, και επέλεξε "mg_xmas"

----------


## fragos

ευχαριστω πολυ Κωνσταντινε!!!
ειναι πολυ ωραιο παιδια μπραβο!!!

----------


## Evie

Δουλεύουν κανονικά πάλι τα συνημμένα! [schild=6,1,000000,C0C0C0:7ina4pi3]Epitelous!![/schild:7ina4pi3]

----------


## Antigoni87

Εύη φοβερό το καινούριο εικονίδιο!!   :sleep:   :sleep:   ::  
Θα το εμπνεύστηκες επειδή τόσες μέρες έχεις χάσει τον ύπνο σου για το φόρουμ  :Big Grin:   Ευχαριστούμε!

----------

